# Introduced Vegas to dove wings today



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

For the last two weeks I've just been conditioning Vegas to the house and new routine, his house training is going GREAT, he sits like a pro, and he's about 70% trained on down, and obviously he knows the bells on the door to go out like the video I posted. Today I introduced him to the clicker to better master down, and sit from down, he's getting the hang of it great.

I also introduced him to dove wings today. I have frozen wings saved from doves my dad and I bagged last September and the moment I opened the bag he was instantly interested. He's fed raw, so I was a little worried he was going to just eat the wings.. so, having no idea what to expect, I threw the wing, he went after it, I clapped my hands quietly and said 'Come!' and he came straight to me, dove in his mouth. He retrieved the wing the next 6 times I threw it, even behind the couch out of sight, before I stopped for that session.

I was SO proud! I'm TOTALLY clueless with what I'm doing, but this was a huge step in his training that he was actually bringing the wings back to me. I have a question that maybe some of you can maybe answer though.

Sometimes when I have a treat, or today when I had the wing with him sitting and waiting for me to throw it, he'll lift his lips and snap the air in front of him out at the treat/wing. Why is he doing this? What does it mean? If I understand why he's doing it maybe I can learn how to stop it.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Great job! And Vegas sounds like he's doing fabulous. I don't have the stomach for anything with animal bits and pieces, so I'm no help, but I'll be interested in reading what others have to say .


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I think he might be just "saying" : "Do it...do it... " LOL Just the way he communicates his little wish. OR he might be getting more air "moving" that way around his muzzle and getting a better "sensory" information !

Why do you find it undesirable :rolffleyes: LOL ? Does he make funny sound or looks "funny" : ) ?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> I think he might be just "saying" : "Do it...do it... " LOL Just the way he communicates his little wish. OR he might be getting more air "moving" that way around his muzzle and getting a better "sensory" information !
> 
> Why do you find it undesirable :rolffleyes: LOL ? Does he make funny sound or looks "funny" : ) ?


I want to eventually train him how to do it on command (by saying 'Who has rabies?' *TEETH* I tried teaching my boxer.. but she has too much lip to do it. ) but for now I want him to wait patiently for me to throw or give the threat/duck/bird. Besides, if anyone else is going to give him a treat and he does that to him, I don't want them to think he's being mean.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh ... I see :rolffleyes: Yeah ... when he grows big it might look very intimidating to somebody who does not know him and even think that he is giving a "warning" ...hmmm.

Was he always doing it - or it is a recent development ? 

Maybe if you start training him to do that move "on a command" right now - he will get aware of what he is actually doing with his face :rolffleyes:. I am sure that at this point he has no clue and he would not understand what you want him to "stop" doing. I know that people teach "talk" command by using the opportunity when dogs actually do bark and than teach what "quiet" means in opposite of "talk" - so maybe the same principle can be applied : )? !

Just a thought : ) 

I am sure that you will find the solution - you are so "natural" with training : ))) !!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll have to give that a try, Wishpoo! He's always done it, I thought it was cute when I first got him since he was so excited to see a treat it was like 'Give it to me!' Kinda like how dogs play they'll pounce and snap the air to bring on the play with another dog? I think that's what it is. 

Teaching him when the appropriate him to do it will probably definitely help, we're going to a puppy class in an hour and a half at my work, and I know the trainers so they'll no doubt have some great advice on it.

Aw thanks!  Though it helps training smart, willing dogs too!  I didn't even need treats to teach my boxer down, we learned that one with toys alone.


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

I have two Spoos that I'm training for hunting/hunt tests. How old is the dog? Are you planning to use this dog for hunting or hunt tests? Cheers!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

He's 13 weeks old, I plan on using him for hunting, what's the difference between being my personal game dog and hunt test?


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

The difference is that you may not want to encourage behaviors that will have to trained out later if you want to pass hunt tests and move on to the highest levels. If your training the dog as your personal hunting dog some quirky behaviors may be okay for you since it isn't a competition. Have fun with your pup!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Great start! Vegas did really well for you.
The snapping though... try sending an email to Gail Workman (You can google search her - trainer) She also did his litter's temperament test. If I find the time tomorrow I can let her know you will be contacting her. (leaving for 'Vegas' in the am)
She will be of great help with what you are trying to achieve with Vegas too, out in the field.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I talked to the trainer at the puppy class I took him to tonight (she said he was the BEST puppy she's had in her class!) and she said he's probably just so excited to get the treat he's just saying 'Give it to me already!' and we tried to recreate it in the store but he was being a lot more patient.. trying to prove me wrong, rofl.

I'll have to look her up! Thanks again Karen! ^^


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ha ha - I knew it LMAO - if he could speak - he would not have to resort to "smoke signals"  !!! 

And the fact that he did not want to "show it" to a trainer is just adorable LMAO - he is really very unique little dude - sharp as a whip !!!!!


----------

